# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  об украинском звуке [г] (он же «гхэ» и «хгэ»)

## Leof

Существует такое фонетическое явление, как украинское гэканье. Возможно, такое произношение типично для нескольких языков в странах Восточной Европы. Так буква г произносится как среднее между г и х. Существует ли устоявшаяся форма буквенного написания украинского Г? Если да, то какая. 
Спасибо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Может, я не поняла вопроса...   ::  
Но украинское "Гэ" так и пишется: "Г". 
А "Гэ", приближенное по звучанию к русскому, которое встречается в ряде слов, пишется "Ґ ".

----------


## Leof

Ясна*! Значит пишется Г, читается как (ну так или не так, а по-другому и не напишешь) хгэ. 
Спасиб.!   *ясно

----------


## Wowik

> Ясна*! Значит пишется Г, читается как (ну так или не так, а по-другому и не напишешь) хгэ.

 Напишешь! Есть такая буква! Ғ (см WiKi). Правда Г на Украине тоже бы разное - и [ɦ], и [ɣ]. 
Ну а с украинским надо ухо держать остро!   ::  
Пишется Е, а читается Э.
Пишется И, а читается Ы.

----------

